# Raspberry Port Wine (+Chocolate)



## hownowbrowncow (Sep 7, 2016)

I have just that! A member, cfmiller posted a question asking if anyone had a Raspberry Port wine recipe, and earlier this season I decided to make up a recipe for one. Searching the forums, it seems one is needed here!

Just so everyone is aware, to make a proper Port wine you have to add a %77 ABV Brandy, not only to stabilize the wine for long term storage, but because.. Port. This is a sweet red wine recipe, and is actually quite good -- I'll be keeping it in an oak barrel for about 2-4 years. You can also add chocolate and use vodka, with this recipe. 

I didn't document the wine making, as per my last posted recipe Spiced/Crab Apple Wine. But.. This one is worth the shot if you like port, and raspberries are in abundance like myself.


4 lbs. (best frozen first) raspberries
2 1/2 lbs finely granulated sugar
1/2 tsp citric acid
1/2 tsp pectic enzyme
4 litres water
1 tsp nutrient
1 crushed Campden tablet
wine yeast (use 1 package of wine yeast per 20 liters of water) I suggest champagne
Times this recipe by 5 for 23 liters, a carboy.
*8 cubes of unsweetened bakers chocolate

Freeze your raspberries first. I froze 5 4lb bags of raspberries, for about a week, prior to using. Ensure you wash them prior to bagging!

Once thawed, and at room temperature, mash! Once completed, add your crushed campden tablet, stir, and leave over night.

The next day add your Nutrient, Enzyme, and Acid. Boil your water, and dissolve sugar into it. For this I boiled 10 liters of water with ALL of my sugar, then added 10 liters of distilled water to my fermenter. Ensure you don't reach a high temperature, raspberries cook easily. Once you're about room temp, or a little above, add your yeast. Let sit for 3-8 days. I personally like 7. 

After 3-8 days, strain out the pulp. I use a very fine 440 stainless steel mesh strainer, but cheese cloth can work. You can also put your raspberries in a cheese cloth to begin with, but mashing effectively might prove difficult.

Transfer back to fermenter for 2-4 weeks. I left mine for a full 4 weeks, before racking (see below for Chocolate information). After 3 weeks in a carboy, it's time to fortify. 

Add brandy equal to 30% of your total volume. 

For Chocolate Raspberry Port, add 1 whole package, or 8 cubes, of unsweetened bakers chocolate (grated) to your first racking. Do NOT use Brandy when fortifying, use Vodka instead or any neutral spirit. 

Once fortified, you can bottle right away (of course give it a taste!) or put it in a barrel for bulk aging/LONG TERM aging. 


Enjoy.


----------



## WeeMan (Sep 28, 2016)

Correct me if I'm wrong but if using chocolate do not use the Brandy, use Vodka? If so, why is that?

Also add your spirit to bring ABV to 30%?


Thanks.


----------



## salcoco (Sep 29, 2016)

Jack Keller has a recipe for strawberry chocolate port that can be used for raspberry.

He uses a dry alkali processed cocoa powder more effective than bakes chocolate.
winemaking.jackekeller.net


----------



## hownowbrowncow (Sep 29, 2016)

Good to note, I've used various other chocolate based powders and found a few batches had left a 'gritty' taste/lining. So I stuck with the bakers chocolate.


----------



## hownowbrowncow (Sep 29, 2016)

WeeMan said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but if using chocolate do not use the Brandy, use Vodka? If so, why is that?
> 
> Also add your spirit to bring ABV to 30%?
> 
> ...



Correct. Brandy will ruin the flavor of the chocolate, I tried two attempts at this personally and did not like the outcome at all. The flavor of the brandy was so strong it masked the take of chocolate, the second attempt I added more chocolate and it was the same outcome despite doubling the amount.


----------



## Zintrigue (Nov 19, 2017)

Thank you for sharing this. I may give it a try, my husband loves ports.


----------

